# My Files Explorer in Dev Mode not showing anything



## rufuszombot (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm trying to move away from using My Files Explorer, but now when I try to access anything in it, nothing shows up. I have 1 game saved to the SSD that i wanted to move to the S drive, but I have no way of accessing the Q drive to get it. Is there anything I can do? I tried deleting MFE and reinstalling it, but the same thing happens. Storage space is limited, I can't risk having a 3gb file stuck forever. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

I had the same problem, the only way it's to switch "my files explorer" to "game" in dev mode.
The problem is that the official version of "my files explorer" can't switch to "game".

I found a solution with the tool "appxpacker" of dominater01, i can create a version of "myfilesexplorer" compatible with "game" mode. 

After you switch my version of app in "game" and normally you can access at the files like before update.

It worked for me, but sometimes my solution didn't work (it works 9 times on 10 for me).

Sorry for my english i'm french.


----------



## rufuszombot (Oct 27, 2021)

Trying to install this it hangs at 28.4% and eventually fails. 
Edit: Apparently it's not just that app, it's any app I try to install. This is just lame.


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

I tried a new times, i download the file of my post extract the .zip and upload the file, it's work for me .



I test on two console and it's work, i don't know why it's don't work for you
Have you delete your old version of "my files explorer" , before install this version ? Otherwise I haven't idea ... Sorry


----------



## rufuszombot (Oct 27, 2021)

geoffrey343434 said:


> I tried a new times, i download the file of my post extract the .zip and upload the file, it's work for me .View attachment 281909
> I test on two console and it's work, i don't know why it's don't work for you
> Have you delete your old version of "my files explorer" , before install this version ? Otherwise I haven't idea ... Sorry


Apparently it's any app I try to install now. Everything fails, so I'm sure the app is fine. I'm just getting 
"*Installation Progress*
No status information available."

This is a bummer.


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

rufuszombot said:


> Apparently it's any app I try to install now. Everything fails, so I'm sure the app is fine. I'm just getting
> "*Installation Progress*
> No status information available."
> 
> This is a bummer.






Say me if it's work in the futur, if my apps create problems for other people. I will remove the link.


----------



## rufuszombot (Oct 27, 2021)

geoffrey343434 said:


> View attachment 281967
> 
> Say me if it's work in the futur, if my apps create problems for other people. I will remove the link.


I don't believe it was your app that caused the issue, I think I just have a different problem all together.


----------



## Tattie (Nov 24, 2021)

So does this work for Minecraft as well?


----------

